# Kombucha



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone ever try making kombucha at home I think I'm gonna try my hand at it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I've tried a handful of different Kombucha's and I can say I'm not a fan. It tastes like old sour beer and smells like someones sweaty bean bag.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

There is one my wife buys that I like fairly well, but yeah, I think I'd rather spend my time brewing. It depends on how easy of a process it is. Reminds me - I need to make a new batch of kraut.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

What is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I tried some, tasted like vinegar. No thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I love vinegars and enjoy doing medicine cup tastings at those specialty vinegar and oil shops. 
I haven't had a kombucha that I'd want to taste twice.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wife likes and I thought about doing it for her but for me I'd rather lick the a$$ end out of a men$trating skunk.....


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had store bought stuff once because my doctor told me I needed a probiotic supplement and I only tasted ginger (like a ginget beer) and sweet mango or tropical fruit. On the bottle though it said kombucha, but after you guy's colorful descriptions I don't even know what I drank. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

There's a huge house in town with probably around 15 bedrooms that rents the rooms out by the month to whoever wants to live there. It's become a hilarious spectacle of a hippy compound with a very colorful group of tenants known far and wide for their drum circles, naked sunbathing, groovy hula-hoop parties, spontaneous didgeridoo performances, etc. I hired one of the tenants to sand and paint the bottom of my boat one year and ended up donating an old skateboard ramp to the house at the end of the project. After moving the ramp into the backyard I noticed a bucket of strange liquid on the patio with a big gob of mold floating on top. I asked the guy what it was and he said "Kombucha". I asked him why it was all moldy and he said it's because it's probiotic. I then asked what probiotic means and he said "it means good for biology, man." I kinda felt bad when I busted up laughing right in the guys face but I'm sure not nearly as bad as he felt after drinking it.

Yours looks a lot better than that moldy bucket on the patio of the hippy compound and I think it's cool that you're doing something different than what most people are into. I make 10 or 15 gallons of mead every year so I can relate to your enthusiasm for creating your own interesting beverage. For the record, I'm no hippy but I'd much rather try your kombucha than lick the ass end out of a menstruating skunk....


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

NightFish said:


> There's a huge house in town with probably around 15 bedrooms that rents the rooms out by the month to whoever wants to live there. It's become a hilarious spectacle of a hippy compound with a very colorful group of tenants known far and wide for their drum circles, naked sunbathing, groovy hula-hoop parties, spontaneous didgeridoo performances, etc. I hired one of the tenants to sand and paint the bottom of my boat one year and ended up donating an old skateboard ramp to the house at the end of the project. After moving the ramp into the backyard I noticed a bucket of strange liquid on the patio with a big gob of mold floating on top. I asked the guy what it was and he said "Kombucha". I asked him why it was all moldy and he said it's because it's probiotic. I then asked what probiotic means and he said "it means good for biology, man." I kinda felt bad when I busted up laughing right in the guys face but I'm sure not nearly as bad as he felt after drinking it.
> 
> Yours looks a lot better than that moldy bucket on the patio of the hippy compound and I think it's cool that you're doing something different than what most people are into. I make 10 or 15 gallons of mead every year so I can relate to your enthusiasm for creating your own interesting beverage. For the record, I'm no hippy but I'd much rather try your kombucha than lick the ass end out of a menstruating skunk....


For clarity... I wasn't implying that his Kombucha would be nasty but I am so put off by the experience I doubt I'll ever put any of this libation to my lips again.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I've done my fair share of making liquid concoctions but I've had the best luck with Ginger beer, Sarsaparilla, Rootbeer and Limoncello I've done wine too. 

Since I grow wine grapes I have made 4 batches but it's so time consuming and everything that can, will go wrong. I pretty much make some jams ir jelly with the small amount of grapes I've pulled in the past few years. Next year the micro vineyard should be producing enough grapes to give it another shot. I expect to be able to produce a bit more than 2 cases of Reisling next year. 

It's always fun to explore creation of stuff. BTW I've made rum and whiskey too. Way to much effort and that's not even taking in the law to consider. It was for educational purposes only. 

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

kitchenwarrior said:


> Anyone ever try making kombucha at home I think I'm gonna try my hand at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made two batches a few years ago. Both did not turnout like GT Daves which was what I mostly drank. I stopped drinking the stuff due to the amount carbs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> I made two batches a few years ago. Both did not turnout like GT Daves which was what I mostly drank. I stopped drinking the stuff due to the amount carbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ahh yeah I'm gonna take a stab at it try a few different recipes and see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm a big fan of kombucha and probiotics and anything that helps heal my rotten insides.... but I don't have the expertise to do any home brewing...... much luck to you and enjoy.....


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm a big fan of kombucha and probiotics and anything that helps heal my rotten insides.... but I don't have the expertise to do any home brewing...... much luck to you and enjoy.....


Switching to a low carb diet completely fixed both my wife's and my digestive issues. Probiotics are great too, but they didn't really take care of the issues (indigestion, heartburn).


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> Switching to a low carb diet completely fixed both my wife's and my digestive issues. Probiotics are great too, but they didn't really take care of the issues (indigestion, heartburn).


Very true.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been LC for 6 years now and trying to get and stay in ketosis. Part of the reason I stopped the kombucha was I drank too much of it and i started to get heartburn. Once you open a bottle you're supposed to drink the whole thing in a day or two. It was too carby as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Stogiepuffer said:


> I've been LC for 6 years now and trying to get and stay in ketosis. Part of the reason I stopped the kombucha was I drank too much of it and i started to get heartburn. Once you open a bottle you're supposed to drink the whole thing in a day or two. It was too carby as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've been out for a couple weeks - one more wedding reception coming up I will splurge at though. I miss the mental clarity in full keto.

Live kraut has lots of probiotics and extra salt is good in keto. It is really easy to make and you don't need the fancy pot. I like to drink the juice.


----------

